# Videosequenz mittels Java aus Video schneiden



## erazor2106 (17. Sep 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ist es möglich mittels Java aus einem Video z.b. ab Position 20 Sekunden bis 50 Sekunden einen Teil des Videos zu extrahieen?

VIelen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Sep 2012)

Es gibt ein in Java geschriebenes Open Source Tool, das sowas kann: ProjectX


----------



## erazor2106 (17. Sep 2012)

das ist soweit ich sehe ein fertiges programm oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Sep 2012)

Ja, aber wenn dich interessiert, wie sowas gemacht wird, kannst du dir ganz legal den Quellcode herunterladen.


----------



## erazor2106 (18. Sep 2012)

danke für den tipp. hast du schon damit gearbeitet?
schaue es mir gerade mal an, mal schauen ob ich schlau daraus werde


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Sep 2012)

Ja, ich demuxe mit ProjectX des Öfteren die aufgezeichneten TV-Streams meines Festplatten-Receivers.
Geschnitten habe ich damit noch nichts, obwohl das auch möglich ist.
Im Web sind auch Anleitungen für dieses Tool zu finden.


----------



## erazor2106 (18. Sep 2012)

so richtig komm ich leider nicht damit klar, wie ich es einbinden kann um Videos zu schneiden


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Sep 2012)

Du willst direkt in einem Java-Programm ein Video schneiden? Quasi alles neu programmieren?
Vielleicht gebe ich dir hier die ganze Zeit unbrauchbare Hinweise, weil ich nicht weiß, was du genau machen willst.


----------



## erazor2106 (18. Sep 2012)

es soll was ganz simples sein.
mein javaprogramm bekommt als String den Pfad wo das Video liegt, sowie 2 Integer, nämlich Anfangs- und Endposition welches das herausgeschnittene Video haben soll.
z.b. das Originalvideo geht 120 Sekunden und ich hab als Integer 35 und 90. dann soll ein video aus dem original herausgeschnitten werden und dort auf dem filesystem abgelegt werden wo das original liegt.

"mehr nicht"


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Sep 2012)

ProjectX ist ein fertiges Tool, was eine Hand voll Funktionen zum Bearbeiten von Videos bereit hält.
Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie man es per Code löst. Du wirst dich mit den Quellen von ProjectX oder mit JMF beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2012)

erazor2106 hat gesagt.:


> es soll was ganz simples sein.
> mein javaprogramm bekommt als String den Pfad wo das Video liegt, sowie 2 Integer, nämlich Anfangs- und Endposition welches das herausgeschnittene Video haben soll.
> z.b. das Originalvideo geht 120 Sekunden und ich hab als Integer 35 und 90. dann soll ein video aus dem original herausgeschnitten werden und dort auf dem filesystem abgelegt werden wo das original liegt.
> 
> "mehr nicht"


Das ist überhaupt nicht simpel, kommt dir nur so vor weil du wohl keine Vorkenntnisse bez. "Videos" hast.
Je nach verwendetem Codec müssen dir Begriffe wie I-Frames, P-Frams, B-Frames etc. pp. was sagen:
Video compression picture types - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wenn du dann merkst was es alles an Codecs gibt (h262/MPEG2, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, MPEG-4 Part 2, etc. pp.) sollte auch dir schnell klar werden: das ist sehr kompliziert und für dich nicht umsetzbar wenn du diese Frage stellen musst.


----------

